# Can anyone recommend an International moving company?



## Roaming Rolf (May 24, 2007)

I am currently living in London and due to move to New York with my work who have kindly agreed to pay. However I have to find the moving company myself. Can anyone recommend a decent international mover? We have quite a lot of furniture to move including a load of antiques that I really don't want to get damaged.

Thanks

Rolf


----------



## 303 (May 21, 2007)

I think the admin Expatforum has a few contacts he could give you.
Googleing it would be the best option, and looking at reviewing websites. That would be the best option pal.


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

Roaming Rolf said:


> I am currently living in London and due to move to New York with my work who have kindly agreed to pay. However I have to find the moving company myself. Can anyone recommend a decent international mover? We have quite a lot of furniture to move including a load of antiques that I really don't want to get damaged.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rolf


Hi Rolf, Moving can be a bleeding nuisience, especially when you are moving abroad. Try the MILF Brothers on 0906-123-1122


----------



## choctawmicmac (Aug 11, 2007)

Moving is a bleeding nuisance even when you're just going cross-country or cross-continent and it requires crossing an international border...even if you're going by land! Try getting from Eastern Canada to the West Coast of the USA with just, like, six suitcases on Amtrak which is not really enough to justify either a moving van or "shipping" or mailing stuff, now is it!?


----------

